# Crispy Fish Batter



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

Crispy Fish Batter

3 Pounds Fish Fillets
2 Cups All-purpose flour
3 Cups Pancake mix
3 Cups Club soda
1 Tablespoon Onion powder
1 Tablespoon Seasoned salt

Dip moistened fish pieces evenly but lightly in the flour.
Dust off any excess flour and allow pieces to air dry on eaxed paper, about 5 minutes.
Whip the pancake mix with the club soda to the consistency of buttermilk- pourable,
but not too thin and not too thick. beat in the onion powder and seasoned salt.
Dip floured fillets into batter and drop into 425 oil in heavy saucepan using meat thermometer.
Brown about 4 minutes per side.
Arrange on cookie sheet in 325 oven until all pieces have been fired.

Tight Lines


----------

